# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  DNA provides window into early Aboriginal history

## bicicleur

It is based on mtDNA from 100-year old hair samples with documentation about the origin of the aboriginee hair donators prior to their replacement by European settlers.



I don't believe the claim that they would have stayed in their own territories for 50.000 years.

http://www.nature.com/articles/natur...er=www.bbc.com

When Chinese rice farmers colonised Indochina and Indonesia many HG moved south.
The riddle of the Pama-Nyungan languages and the spread of the dingo remains unresolved.

----------

